# Febuary 21st 2007 Chat Nite.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Chat tonight.. be there or be well not there, which will be your loss...as tonights guests will feature Joe, Dave Nuther Dave and yet anuther Dave.. with special drop ins by Chris with new Dragula wares (Maybe?) a couple of diecast guys who just wish they could go zoom zoom , your host will be Hank all are welcome even sellers!!! lol.. we always have a good time and its really really fun to pick on Joe who everyone remembers from last week caved into the Wife and was a NO SHOW.. tonight 8-9pmish est.. ( thats like earlier for the west coast bunch...)



Coach!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, I hope to join up with you guys tonight........


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in, hey!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sorry I missed it Dave. Will be at next weeks for sure. Made it home to late to fire up the PC. :freak: one of the other Daves


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be there, maybe I'll learn something..


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Pete McKay said:
 

> I'll be there, maybe I'll learn something..


DOH!!! ...last night...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

There is always next Week, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres always tonight
I'll be hanging till about 11pm, if anyones here throw an email at me and i'll try to get in


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> theres always tonight
> I'll be hanging till about 11pm, if anyones here throw an email at me and i'll try to get in


Oh you meant EASTERN time...DOH again.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Chat*

Chat is open now, join us slotters!
rr


----------

